# Worlds Skiniest Bass (Conway Chain)



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

this thing is hungry 








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]

One of 15 for the day and I would say every other one weighed more


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Parasite maybe?


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Other than skinny it looked healthy :-/


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

good lord he's almost as thin as my recent issue of f.s.sportsman magazine  LOL...


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Chris,

U should take him to your local river and feed him with wild shiners! poor thing!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

I netted some shiners a couple hundred feet from where I caught it


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

It might have just returned from modeling in Paris. ;D


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Must not like seafood I guess. 
Vegan Bass


----------



## joey_sostheim (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks like someone was practicing "filet and release" ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow...that's the complete opposite of your normal posts. ;D


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

> Wow...that's the complete opposite of your normal posts.  ;D


Yes but I found it to be picture worthy


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

> good lord he's almost as thin as my recent issue of f.s.sportsman magazine   LOL...



LMAO good one! exactly why I didn't resubscribe......the forums have more info


----------

